# Liquid goats milk soap recipe?!?!.! Anyone



## Lamanchagirl (Jul 3, 2018)

I have been searching for a liquid goat's milk soap recipe for several days now and I can't seem to find one can anybody share one they might have it would be greatly appreciated.
Between taking care of the goats and the Heat I am worn out I can barely see the computer to post this thread again any help would be much appreciated looking for something that doesn't have to sit for a week.
I have been making goat's milk soap cold and hot process for a while now I always freeze my milk before adding it to the lie or adding the lie to it and it works the best


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 3, 2018)

Here is AlaiynaB's tutorial for making liquid goat milk soap: *http://alaiynab.blogspot.com/2014/04/tutorial-how-to-create-liquid-goats.html*

*Edited to add:* AlaynaB is forum member FGOriold (aka Faith). If you want to find out more, you could do an advanced search using the parameters '+liquid +goat' and sort by the username of FGOriold. 


IrishLass


----------



## Lamanchagirl (Jul 3, 2018)

IrishLass said:


> Here is AlaiynaB's tutorial for making liquid goat milk soap: *http://alaiynab.blogspot.com/2014/04/tutorial-how-to-create-liquid-goats.html
> 
> *
> IrishLass


Well I can't tell you how much I appreciate that well done Irish Lass you get a gold star for the month if that means anything thank you


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 4, 2018)

Ooops didn't read the OP properly


----------

